# Check Valve



## Gabiniguez

Hola a todos...! 
Tengo un pequeña duda, y quisiera saber si check valve es valvula de paso? o si tiene otro significado...! 
Muchisimas Gracias de ante mano


----------



## carlos perez fontan

Hola, 
por la búsqueda en google encuentro esta traducción, a ver si te sirve:

Wafer check valve (double disk)= Válvula de retención doble disco tipo wafer.

Porque en varios sitios dicen que una check valve, no es exactamente una válvula de paso.
Hasta luego


----------



## allende

Parece que hay varias opciones:
*check valve*_, válvula de retención, válvula de charnela o de visagra_ (lo encontré en un manual de vocabulario técnico de energías renovables)
Por otro lado, hubo esta discusión en el foro:
http://forum.wordreference.com/archive/index.php/t-256/t-200409.html
Esto es la explicación de lo que es:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Check_valve

Sé que son muchas cosas; espero que no te haya liado aún más!


----------



## Gabiniguez

Muchisimas gracias a todos.. 
me sirvio de mucha ayuda, gracias por la preocupacion...


----------



## preguntassueltas

Estoy traduciendo un tema relativo a un bomba succionadora de agua. Se habla de un cheque para nombrar un aparato que funciona como una válvula que impide el retorno del agua en un tubo. Me pregunto si puedo usar la palabra cheque en ese sentido en el inglés.


----------



## k-in-sc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Check_valve


----------



## vicdark

El diccionario del foro trae la traducción de _check valve.
_


----------



## saturne

Gabiniguez said:


> Hola a todos...!
> Tengo un pequeña duda, y quisiera saber si check valve es valvula de paso? o si tiene otro significado...!
> Muchisimas Gracias de ante mano



En un contexto de terminología naval lo tengo como  VALVULA DE ALIMENTACION


----------



## k-in-sc

A feed valve (purpose) would not have to be a check valve (type).


----------



## rodelu2

Válvula de no retorno.


----------



## saturne

k-in-sc said:


> A feed valve (purpose) would not have to be a check valve (type).


----------



## k-in-sc

Sorry, that's too small to read ...


----------



## saturne

k-in-sc said:


> Sorry, that's too small to read ...


Sorry it is the page where I saw check valve as válvula de alimentación. Sorry I don't know other way to send it. Thank you.


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't doubt that that's what your book says or that some feed(er) valves are check valves, but I don't think that's the best translation.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

_Válvula de retención_ o _válvula antirretorno_, por estos lares.


----------



## Vampiro

preguntassueltas said:


> Estoy traduciendo un tema relativo a un bomba succionadora de agua. Se habla de un cheque para nombrar un aparato que funciona como una válvula que impide el retorno del agua en un tubo. Me pregunto si puedo usar la palabra cheque en ese sentido en el inglés.


"Check valve", en inglés.
"Válvula de retención", en español.
De cualquier manera lo más usual en español es llamarla "válvula check".
Saludos.
_


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Vampiro said:


> De cualquier manera lo más usual en español es llamarla "válvula check".


Mmmmm..... no por aquí, Vampiro.
Quizás en Chile, pero en Argentina difícilmente te entiendan si la pides así en una ferretería o negocio del ramo, o si le preguntas a un instalador.


----------



## Vampiro

Hakuna Matata said:


> Mmmmm..... no por aquí, Vampiro.
> Quizás en Chile, pero en Argentina difícilmente te entiendan si la pides así en una ferretería o negocio del ramo, o si le preguntas a un instalador.


No me extraña.
Si llaman "válvula esférica" a una "válvula bola"...

_


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Vampiro said:


> No me extraña.
> Si llaman "válvula esférica" a una "válvula bola"...
> 
> _


Pues claro, es que todavía no sabemos que hay bolas que no son esféricas, como las de rugby    

Algún día te sorprenderé con mis conocimientos de chileno básico, jaja


----------

